# where to buy cichlid egg tumbler



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

hi, does anyone know where i can get egg tumblers for my frontosa? first time having eggs in my group, and im planning on stripping the eggs.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I picked up one of the $23 ones and it works like a charm.

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/fish-breeding-supplies/fry-savers-egg-tumblers.html


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks guys for the suggestions, ended up making my own because i'm afraid if i dont strip her she will consume the eggs. I couldnt find anyone locally that sells them. If anyone was looking to buy some angelfins has some as well for 10$ which is a steal I think. Check out breeding section for progress


----------

